
How to waste CPU and kill your disk by scaling 100M inefficiently - matthewwarren
https://ayende.com/blog/174273/how-to-waste-cpu-and-kill-your-disk-by-scaling-100-million-inefficiently
======
ummjackson
Always cringe when I see someone with a vested interest (this guy is the
creator of a .Net NoSQL DB) write a "debunking" article like this. Reads like
a rant.

------
arthursilva
TEXT in mysql doesn't always mean an extra lookup, although at 2kb it will.

